# The Daily



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I am home again today due to weather so i was able to grab The Daily as soon as it came out.  I have to say I enjoyed it. It is just a fun way to read and interact with the news. I will do this two week trial and then decide but $.14 seems very reasonable. Has anyone else downloaded it yet?


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

amyrebecca said:


> I am home again today due to weather so i was able to grab The Daily as soon as it came out. I have to say I enjoyed it. It is just a fun way to read and interact with the news. I will do this two week trial and then decide but $.14 seems very reasonable. Has anyone else downloaded it yet?


Can't wait to leave work to get home and download this App, I've been watching and waiting. I hope it delivers as promised. I'm a news junkie with CNN, USA Today, NYTimes, BBC, NBC News and few other minor news apps already on my iPad. I hope the content is worthy of the dedicated App.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you tried Flipboard? It's free and you customize the news sources to what you're interested in. It's brilliant!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's MacWorld's take on the first issue: http://www.macworld.com/article/157615/2011/02/thedaily_reinvention.html

David, I haven't tried Flipboard; will check it out. I've got also Fludd, 360 News (I think it's called that) and another one that someone here recommended, but can't remember the name of it.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Flipboard is easily one of THE best apps I've seen for the iPad. And I have a LOT of apps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got to check this out later. I hope its not rewording of AP content. I'm getting sick of online news, a lot of garbage to filter out. That's where the kindle came into play for me, taking over the time I used to read the news online.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

A different perspective: 
http://www.todaysiphone.com/2011/02/the-daily-ipad-app-review/

I intend to keep my two-week free subscription, courtesy of Verizon and will not make any harsh judgments without giving it some time.


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anyone who has downloaded the Daily let me know if it shares the editorial slant of its owner?


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

tdmsu said:


> Can anyone who has downloaded the Daily let me know if it shares the editorial slant of its owner?


I wondered that same question...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

tdmsu said:


> Can anyone who has downloaded the Daily let me know if it shares the editorial slant of its owner?


Just that the publisher is who it is gives me negative feelings towards the service. Fortunately, the reviews of it I've seen don't intrigue me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded Flipboard this evening and spent a couple hours.  Very good app!  Didn't know what MC Hammer was talking about on Oprah this morning.  During Oprah rerun (here in Chicago area) late night I was then actually looking at Flipboard.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

tdmsu said:


> Can anyone who has downloaded the Daily let me know if it shares the editorial slant of its owner?


There was a 2-page editorial yesterday that made quite the solid argument in favor of gay adoption. There was another one about how the tourism industry is destroying the environment in the Caribbean. So, based on my total consumption of 3 issues, I'd say no.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

geko29 said:


> There was a 2-page editorial yesterday that made quite the solid argument in favor of gay adoption. There was another one about how the tourism industry is destroying the environment in the Caribbean. So, based on my total consumption of 3 issues, I'd say no.


Gay adoption? Or was it an article disputing gay parents screw up kids? Maybe I am mixing up two articles. In any event, I found both articles interesting and diverse enough; just like any other publication. I do have to admit it's no NY Times as far as content, then again I don't read the that cover to cover either.

Will give it another week, since its free, after all.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

davidhburton said:


> Flipboard is easily one of THE best apps I've seen for the iPad. And I have a LOT of apps.


David, downloaded Flipboard the day you recommended, just got a chance to play with it and it ROCKS. THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

For anyone with The Daily, they released the first update today. I read that you actually need to delete and reinstall the app in order to get all the benefits of the update.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Question (and I hope this isn't stupid)-- is this only for the ipad or can it be used for the iphone as well?

Same ? for flipboard.

Thanks.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> Question (and I hope this isn't stupid)-- is this only for the ipad or can it be used for the iphone as well?
> 
> Same ? for flipboard.
> 
> Thanks.


No stupid questions. The Daily is iPad only; dunno about Flipboard, but Flipboard Rocks! LOL!

**edit**Looks like you can use Flipboard for iTouch/iPhone, per a google search; albeit, I didn't actually READ, I SAW


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

JCBeam said:


> David, downloaded Flipboard the day you recommended, just got a chance to play with it and it ROCKS. THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

